# Tiger Barb behaviour



## LariM78 (Nov 2, 2010)

I have 8 tiger barbs in my tank with 2 mollies. The tigers bothered the mollies a bit when the mollies first came in but now they don't bother them at all. I have noticed over the last few days that the tigers seem a little more subdued, they mostly hover around in the tank and do not dart around as much as they used to, this may be because I have just finished a treatment for velvet and I have upped the temperature to 28 oC and put salt in the tank as well. 

I can't imagine that this will really cause the tigers to change their behaviour but could it? At feeding time they do get very active and dart around to get the food.

Something else that I've noticed is that one of them (a male) seems to be getting quite aggresive, he chases some of the other barbs around a lot and it seems to me that the ones he is chasing are females (he has very dark orange colouring and the ones he is chasing are duller). At times he will face one of the other barbs and stick his dorsal fin straight up and his pelvic fins straight down and then they will spin around and it looks like they are trying to bite one another until one swims off.

Would this be mating behaviour or one male attempting to assert dominance in the group?
*c/p*


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Are there meds in the tank now? Meds will deplete oxygen levels in the tank. This is usually why you don't want to increase the temp at the same time....which also decreases oxygen levels. Doing both can kill your fish if you don't do something to add more aeration to your tank. Add a powerhead or draw your water levels down some so that your water from your filter crashes into your aquarium water - providing you have a HOB filter. Even doing this, treating with both methods is not recommended.


----------



## sivakv (Aug 6, 2010)

I do have quite a few plants, just trying to understand how do we know we are depleting oxygen in the tank ?


----------

